# Faq's for riders



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

I am currently working on a page of jnfo I plan on keeping in my car for riders to see. These are things that we as drivers know, but riders don't.
Such as:
How driver ratings work?
How rider ratings work?
How to deal with law enforcement?
How fares are calculated?
Etiquette on tipping?
What information are drivers given, and at what point are they given it?

Can you guys think of anything else I should put in?

My goal is to write it all up, make it look nice, laminate it and keep a few attached to the backs of seats with Velcro so that customers can read it. I will also post the file on here so that other drivers can utilize it. I do not want it to be written to come off like uber wrote this or like I myself wrote it. I want it to sound like we as a group wrote it, like a union. My hope is that if every driver has this in their car it will educate the riders.

I will post a rough draft later today but I welcome all suggestions!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

For tipping you can say that your next driver will appreciate a tip for a good service.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Using Uber's logo on the letterhead makes it seem this was Uber Corporate directly, and/or that this message is approved by their legal team. All it takes is one confused rider to post this on twitter and you might face serious repercussions. If I'm wrong, let me know, but I don't think this is a good idea.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

It's from the local uber drivers union. And they can't sue me, we have an arbitration clause


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks like too much info for one page. I wouldn't read it. Maybe if you put each question in a small size card. And attach them in a way the passenger can flip through the question it might be better. Just my opinion.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know how it works in your market,
here in the LA market, we can't see drop-off location on arrival,
we only see drop-off location after we begin trip.

It reads like clients only get 5 stars if they tip, not good.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> It's from the local uber drivers union. And they can't sue me, we have an arbitration clause


If uber doesn't officially recognize them as a union then there is no union.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> View attachment 3350
> View attachment 3350


Two things...

1) What does this get you? How does this move the needle in your life?

2) In my opinion, it's poorly written and does not answer questions that the rider actually has. It looks to be written by an ultra defensive Uber driver. That's JV if you ask me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

EllyUberNJ said:


> It's from the local uber drivers union. And they can't sue me, we have an arbitration clause


I'm afraid you're mistaken. They can sue you personally for a copyright violation of their logo in a commercial enterprise:

"*Restrictions*
You may not: (i) remove any copyright, trademark or other proprietary notices from any portion of the Services; (ii) reproduce, modify, prepare derivative works based upon, distribute, license, lease, sell, resell, transfer, publicly display, publicly perform, transmit, stream, broadcast or otherwise exploit the Services except as expressly permitted by Uber; (iii) ..."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

this is actually not that bad
if you run this, let us know how your rating go and rider feedback
also, i guess most pax wont read this at night......

but you should probably condense it a bit,that way you can make the font larger and easier to read


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

I did condense it. Ill post later


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

It's not the worst thing I have seen. I would drop the Uber Logo. You don't have the right to use it and can be facing copyright infringement for using it. Why give Uber a reason to make you more miserable.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

What if it's dark, then they won't be able to read it? I guess I will ask my driver for more details lol


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You should also have a braille and large print format. Or you could be offending individuals who are disabled.

That could be a human rights complaint.

Good thing you aren't in Canada. You would need to print it in English/French due to our language laws....lol.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> ...And they can't sue me, we have an arbitration clause


Anyone can sue anyone for anything


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

I just figured out the best thing possible. The idea for this sign is flawed because even if I condense it they won't be able to absorb the info.

Instead, as soon as I accept a ride I will send them a text that contains a link to the yahoo article "18 secrets about uber....."

But then we still have the issue of it seeming like I'm pushing it on them, right?

I solved that too. The text will read:

"Here's a link to the article you asked for.

http://tinyurl.com/UBER-SECRETS"

That way I can make it seem like it was for my last customer, but mistakenly went to him. And then they have a few minutes to actually read it before getting in the car. And then it will help with MY ride as well as the next driver


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think you guys must have lot's of time on your hands waiting in your cars. Because to be honest I think some people spend more time on trying to educate a rider than looking for a better job or take a course to get a better job.

With some of the time people spend on this stuff you could go start your own business. On your own terms.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I think you guys must have lot's of time on your hands waiting in your cars. Because to be honest I think some people spend more time on trying to educate a rider than looking for a better job or take a course to get a better job.
> 
> With some of the time people spend on this stuff you could go start your own business. On your own terms.


Funny you say that. I actually own a plumbing company. Uber is part time for me. Money goes straight to family vacation fund


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think you guys must have lot's of time on your hands waiting in your cars. Because to be honest I think some people spend more time on trying to educate a rider than looking for a better job or take a course to get a better job.
> 
> With some of the time people spend on this stuff you could go start your own business. On your own terms.


Bloody brilliant.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> Funny you say that. I actually own a plumbing company. Uber is part time for me. Money goes straight to family vacation fund


Seriously? Plumbers make great money, I get doing that extra for the vacation fund, but if that's the case trying to educate a rider shouldn't really matter. It's not your full time job. What do you care about the stuff in your FAQ's. Drive them with a smile and move on. The money is extra...so it shouldn't be that big a deal.

I would get it for those who do this full time...this is their livelihood. I would spend more time handing out plumbing business cards and build the plumbing business. Or joins something like Handy. (Uber for trades).

You could probably make lot's more on that.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Seriously? Plumbers make great money, I get doing that extra for the vacation fund, but if that's the case trying to educate a rider shouldn't really matter. It's not your full time job. What do you care about the stuff in your FAQ's. Drive them with a smile and move on. The money is extra...so it shouldn't be that big a deal.
> 
> I would get it for those who do this full time...this is their livelihood. I would spend more time handing out plumbing business cards and build the plumbing business. Or joins something like Handy. (Uber for trades).
> 
> You could probably make lot's more on that.


Handy is not good for someone like me. I am a skilled professional licensed plumber and I charge accordingly. Handy is good for someone who would be doing it on the side for cheap. Put it this way, handy is to me what uber is to professional chauferrs.

I love plumbing, I love doing it for $60-$80 per hour (and that is cheaper than most guys). I also like making so much while knowing that I'm still cheaper than everyone else. But I would hate plumbing if it meant I'd only get paid $10-20 per hour.

There have been times that I was planning on doing an "UBER" night & then had a plumbing job come up that could have waited until the next day, but I chose to do it that night.

I will always choose plumbing over driving, as long as I get some driving in. It's am outlet for me. I have a wife and 3 kids and I get to spend a lot of time with them but some times I just want to go out and interact with other people. My wife understands and she loves that my outlet also means more money coming in.

Why do I care so much? Because I don't look at this as a one man show, I truly feel like part of a group of drivers even if I don't do it full time. And I want to do things that will benefit them as well


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> Handy is not good for someone like me. I am a skilled professional licensed plumber and I charge accordingly. Handy is good for someone who would be doing it on the side for cheap. Put it this way, handy is to me what uber is to professional chauferrs.
> 
> I love plumbing, I love doing it for $60-$80 per hour (and that is cheaper than most guys). I also like making so much while knowing that I'm still cheaper than everyone else. But I would hate plumbing if it meant I'd only get paid $10-20 per hour.
> 
> ...


Hats off to you for caring for your fellow drivers. But lets face it, I think your hearts in a good place but don't think it's going to be appreciated by most. I get the point of not wanting to lower you standards on what you are skilled at. But I would think at $20 per hour for what is probably a quick fix could net out some down the road off Handy business.

From my 2 cents worth if you are into the Uber thing for the enjoyment I wouldn't stress over the nickel and dime stuff and just enjoy it without the politics. Also why not do it in conjunction with Handy. Remember you are out on the road doing fares one moment then unplugging someone's toilet in between. Almost getting a $20 fare.

I don't know sounds like you got more in your marketability than you are taping into. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> View attachment 3350
> View attachment 3350


I would take out the part about uber's legal team. In my area you can now get a license so uber is no longer doing anything about tickets. Also I would say up to $1000 in tickets and will likely have their car impounded.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Hats off to you for caring for your fellow drivers. But lets face it, I think your hearts in a good place but don't think it's going to be appreciated by most. I get the point of not wanting to lower you standards on what you are skilled at. But I would think at $20 per hour for what is probably a quick fix could net out some down the road off Handy business.
> 
> From my 2 cents worth if you are into the Uber thing for the enjoyment I wouldn't stress over the nickel and dime stuff and just enjoy it without the politics. Also why not do it in conjunction with Handy. Remember you are out on the road doing fares one moment then unplugging someone's toilet in between. Almost getting a $20 fare.
> 
> I don't know sounds like you got more in your marketability than you are taping into. Wish you all the best.


Yeah but I'm a jew, so I physically can't not-stress the nickel and dime stuff


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Personally I like it. You covered all the common questions and issues.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

EllyUberNJ said:


> Handy is not good for someone like me. I am a skilled professional licensed plumber and I charge accordingly. Handy is good for someone who would be doing it on the side for cheap. Put it this way, handy is to me what uber is to professional chauferrs.
> 
> I love plumbing, I love doing it for $60-$80 per hour (and that is cheaper than most guys). I also like making so much while knowing that I'm still cheaper than everyone else. But I would hate plumbing if it meant I'd only get paid $10-20 per hour.
> 
> ...





Actionjax said:


> Hats off to you for caring for your fellow drivers. But lets face it, I think your hearts in a good place but don't think it's going to be appreciated by most. I get the point of not wanting to lower you standards on what you are skilled at. But I would think at $20 per hour for what is probably a quick fix could net out some down the road off Handy business.
> 
> From my 2 cents worth if you are into the Uber thing for the enjoyment I wouldn't stress over the nickel and dime stuff and just enjoy it without the politics. Also why not do it in conjunction with Handy. Remember you are out on the road doing fares one moment then unplugging someone's toilet in between. Almost getting a $20 fare.
> 
> I don't know sounds like you got more in your marketability than you are taping into. Wish you all the best.


I am a stay at home dad, have been now for almost six years. My wife works in retail, in management as I did before becoming a stay at home dad. Financially we are okay, good investments, my wife makes good money blah blah blah

Now I love my kids, I love my wife, I love spending time with them. That being said, I started going frigen nuts... I needed to do something. A part time job wasn't really a viable option because of her erratic schedule so Uber has been great and I really like it, a lot. The money I make isn't going to change our lives but it goes into its own account and will use it for something like a vacation, a new boat or something. What driving has done, is given me that outlet that EllyUberNJ talked about. I enjoy probably 80% of my riders, I am indifferent towards probably 18-19 percent and the 1-2 left well....

Now the fact that I'm not dependent upon Uber for income doesn't make me feel any less slighted when I don't get tipped and I feel there are certain situations where I have the right to expect a tip and I am a bit miffed when I do not. It truly isn't the money that makes me feel this way. It is the disrespect!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

EllyUberNJ said:


> Yeah but I'm a jew, so I physically can't not-stress the nickel and dime stuff


HAHA!


----------

